
Leveraging blockchain to make machine learning models more accessible - khartig
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/leveraging-blockchain-to-make-machine-learning-models-more-accessible/
======
khartig
Seems to me you should get paid to contribute to improving models rather than
having to pay for the privilege. Although validating data is necessary, paying
to provide data for a model that may be deemed inaccurate doesn't incentivize
usage.

